# [solved]problem z montowaniem systemu plikow ext4

## zlomek

Witam, postawilem nowy system na nowej maszynie. Tym razem na ext4. 

Zrobilem 2 partycje:

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          14      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              15       13069   104864287+  83  Linux

```

Podczas startowania systemu po openrc2 mam bład  *Quote:*   

> localmount: some local filesytem failed to mount !!

 

Wklejam fstaba:

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext4      default,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

```
zlomek ~ # df -h 

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 99G  6.8G   87G   8% /

/dev/root              99G  6.8G   87G   8% /

rc-svcdir             1.0M   72K  952K   8% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  280K  9.8M   3% /dev

shm                   2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /dev/shm

```

Jeśli df -h, oraz mount nie wyświetla zamontowanej partycji /sda1 (boot ) to dlaczego system działa. 

Skąd bootloader w moim przypadku lilo pobiera obraz jadra?

Jeśli bedą potrzebne jescze inne wiadomości, aby nie wróżyć ze szklanej kuli to chętnie dopisze   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam zlomekLast edited by zlomek on Sun Jan 17, 2010 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArnVaker

A że tak głupio spytam - jesteś pewien, że /boot masz na ext4?

 *zlomek wrote:*   

> Jeśli df -h, oraz mount nie wyświetla zamontowanej partycji /sda1 (boot ) to dlaczego system działa.

 

Bo to bootloader ma za zadanie załadować obraz jądra z partycji/katalogu /boot. Na odpalonym systemie wcale nie musi być zamontowana.

----------

## SlashBeast

daj z palca mount -a albo mount /boot i zobaczysz dokladny blad. Boot na ext4 mija sie z celem. ext2 najbardziej sie nadaje. Rowniez, patrz na 3 linijke Twoim fstabie, tam masz babola.

----------

## zlomek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> daj z palca mount -a albo mount /boot i zobaczysz dokladny blad. 

 

```
zlomek ~ # mount /boot/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Okej ponieważ system i tak mi sie bardzo wali to nowy boot bedzie na ext2, musze poczytac dlaczego nie nadaje sie ext4. 

Jesli chodzi Ci o swap to mam na nowym lapku 4 giga i postanowiłem nie robic tej partycji, popraw mnie jeśli się myle.

Kod z dmesq | tail:

```
[   58.600825] kbuildsycoca4 used greatest stack depth: 4296 bytes left

[  110.741199] EXT4-fs (sda1): Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

[  120.568122] EXT4-fs (sda1): Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

```

Musiałbym sprawdzić w doku ale chyba pisali ze moze być default. // do sprawdzenia

----------

## Spaulding

zjadlo Ci s ;] defaults ;]

----------

## zlomek

i wszystko jasne

----------

## SlashBeast

ext2 nie ma ksiegowania i nie zjada 'na starcie' miejsca na partycji.

co do swapa, skoro go nie masz, wyrzuc linijke z fstaba odnosnie swapa.

----------

## zlomek

thx

----------

## Poe

solved?

----------

